# New hens



## the_u (Jan 14, 2013)

I've had a hen n rooster for a month or so. I recently bought 3 more hens. I've noticed the older hen won't let the newer hens eat and begins to peck them when they try. They are all about the same age. Is there anything I need to do or worry about with this? Also none of them seem to be laying any eggs


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

It will take some time for the new hens to settle in so they will be less likely to lay eggs until then. The older hen is going to establish she is queen of the coop. They will work out a new pecking order but that too will take some time. Keep an eye on them and if you can, separate them to start with fencing between them. That way they can see each other without being able to hurt each other. Slower introductions make for easier transitioning.


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Set a another bowl of food out away from the main feeder so the others can get food. The hens will work it out, but like 7chicks said, it's always better to introduce slowly.


----------

